# Gander Mountain



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

anyone been in there yet?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Is it open?

Awesome place for the members into guns, ok for all other sports.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

didnt think it was open yet

glad to see another sporting goods store though, maybe they will have a better hunting section..


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

They are pretty much guns/hunting. Very little fishing.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Today was their opening day, iirc. I was in the area earlier and forgot to check.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I went up there at noon today. Most awesome gun display I have ever seen in a store...........and you can't buy them because they are so dang high. Prices were nuts. 
I didn't see the first bargain so I left without even walking around outside the gun department. Ammo prices were about 25% higher than WalMart.
I was very disappointed.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope they realize the market they are in and fix their format. I loves gander mountain and was hoping this one would be awesome. I will still have to check it out though.


----------



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Checked it out today about 9:45. I went specifically to see if they would have 22lr, they did. 9mm 115grain white box 100 count for $39.99 which you can get at Walmart for $26. Huge selection tons of gun, but expensive.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I wont shop at Gander Mt. Their prices across the board are high to excessive and their gun trade in prices are stupid low, with used resale prices crowding new. 
Unfortunately the number of people who shop there will support their business model. 
If you want to see good marketing they will show you that, but they will not show you an everyday price worth shopping at their store.


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

All true but it's just like Melton's. When you want it or have to have it they will have what you want in stock. And then guess what. You will pay their prices


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

+1 on the gun selection, i was awestruck at their display inventory. Not much fishing, not much clothing, barely anything camping. I did pick up some Mustad 9/0 Oshaug hooks for .99 a pair.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Jurys In said:


> All true but it's just like Melton's. When you want it or have to have it they will have what you want in stock. And then guess what. You will pay their prices


In the old days maybe but today we have the internet which is where I will be ordering that S&W M&P Sport for $579 with no tax and $6 shipping that Gander wanted $729 for. 
They didn't do much market research if they think Pensacolians will pay those prices.


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

I interviewed for a job there a while back. Worked my way up to a corporate buyer for Gayfers after working 14 years and quit when Dillards took over. Found out the job was an hourly position and figured retail wasn't for me any longer. Sticking with construction. Probably wont go into Gander Mountain.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I sure am glad they didn't screw up grand opening with a bunch of bargains, I hate that. They didn't have much of a selection of anything but guns and shooting supplies, but made up for it by charging 20% over normal retail on everything they did have. They're going to save me a ton of money...on gas, because the first thing I'll do when I need something is not run over there to look for it.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*Take a "Gander" at these prices!*

I went over to Gander Mt. this morning. Gun selection very good. Prices, higher than Mikes/WalMart/Academy/BPS. 
Ammo prices 20-30% higher than most other area vendors. They had Barnes VOR-TX in 30-06, but I needed it in .270 and 300 Win Mag, and they had neither in stock. 
Most of the other shoppers, like myself, were leaving without making any purchases. After browsing for 30 minutes, I was never greeted by an employee. Nobody likes a pushy sales person, but a 'Good morning' or 'Can I help you with anything?' do go a long way. 
Their presence will pull up the game of the other area vendors, but I see them losing money at this location unless they make some changes. They will need to match the prices of their competition, or people will use them like they do BestBuy; as the local showroom, and then make their purchases on Amazon.com or other site. A bar code scanner price check app on a smart phone will quickly let you know if the convenience of buying locally trumps a 30% higher price. I wish them luck, and welcome them to Pensacola.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

They may haggle on their guns, I was surprised to find that the gun counter guys are on commission there, so they may drop prices to make a sale

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Very disappointing to hear about the prices; I was really looking forward to their opening. Now why waste time going in. Maybe I’ll stop by and give the manager a heads-up and mention he might want to logon to the PFF and see what’s being said. Might help might not but can’t hurt to try.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Flguy32514 said:


> They may haggle on their guns, I was surprised to find that the gun counter guys are on commission there, so they may drop prices to make a sale
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


If that's their plan, it's a bad one. I'm not going to beg a store to get their prices in line with everybody else. I will just leave and go where they have it priced right in the first place.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They have always been the highest price around. They are higher than BPS, which is ridiculous. I swear, the one in Tuscaloosa, had a Taurus 1911 listed at $849.99!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

They did say they will price match ammo, I didn't even try to find .22 but if you can find some good deals locally that are out of stock take them over there

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I just walked out with a pair of boots, didn't think their prices were all that bad especially after hearing how y'all are talking. Some things were pretty high but others were great. Go check it out, they do have a lot of stuff that no one around here caries which was nice. I got great customer service while I was there too


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

wcgolf said:


> Checked it out today about 9:45. I went specifically to see if they would have 22lr, they did. 9mm 115grain white box 100 count for $39.99 which you can get at Walmart for $26. Huge selection tons of gun, but expensive.


Gander has a large selection of ammo. I bought 3 bricks of target loads. Their listed prices are high, but they price match. I just pulled out the iPhone and showed them academy's price. No hassles.

Mark


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

I have been in a lot of there stores in different states and they are all the same. Higher prices on almost everything. But they will have it. Have told them of there higher prices and what other stores in the area are. Didn't matter. The one in Pennsylvania told me to go there and buy it. Store didn't last long. They are good at closing them. Must be a big tax write off. Like I said, if you need something bad enough they will have it.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

In addition to price matching ammo, they will price match pretty much anything. I've even had one of their Houston stores price match a pistol back in January based on an internet price. Worth asking, they've never turned me down. Would be nice if they'd simply lower their prices.


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a Long Time PFF Member- and Zone Manager at *Gander Mountain*.

We match other's prices within 50 miles of a store who has the item in stock. We will even make the call for you. Don't hesitate to ask. The store's soft opening was Tuesday, but stock is still arriving- so it will be a couple weeks before you should judge the selection. As an example: Rapala was just put out today & a huge amount of of salt water hooks will be out by Monday. We were pressed to have the store "look" perfect when Corporate came for the final inspection, so some areas were fluffed to make them happy. But now we are steadily adding the rest of our products. Also, there are many items on sale that are not marked- something I noticed on Tuesday and am working to fix.
Many Rods, Reels & Combos are 50% off. (and the Gander Mtn. brands are pretty nice. Our Spinning reels are only $29.99 right now- I love them)

I have the ability to customize the product mix we offer and make it perfect for Pensacola. Feel free to come speak with me- I am usually in Fishing & Marine. 

Our Ammo comes in 2-3 times per week and we will always have .22lr 
We have to ration it based on what comes in each time. Opening day we offered a brick to the 1st 75 customers. Gun prices are what they are and I am not aware of a commissioned salesperson being able to negotiate. Even employees don't get a discount on them. Btw, We stock over 3500 guns.
We Buy used guns too.

Grand Opening is April 11-13th. There will be guest appearances (not finalized yet), Blow out deals on Cast Nets, Tackle Boxes, Pier/Beach Carts and more.

Thanks-
Steve


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Steve, great PFF handle "lyin dog" :thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Gander Mountain is an asset to any community where they may locate, and I don't find them any higher in price than Bass Pro on most fishing gear Many stores price match but I find that a royal pain to keep up with. My first choice is Wal-Mart or Academy, but I do frequent Gander Mountain and Bass Pro when I'm in the area although purchases are limited to 'must have' rather than 'want'. When I 'want' then I look for the best price wherever that may be.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Steve, I thought the store looked great and had the most impressive selection of guns I've ever seen BUT like I stated above, your prices were crazy. Even if you price match, I'm going to reward the store that gives me a good price right off the bat, not ask you to match them.
When I went in on opening day, I expected to see some bargains in the aisles. Honestly, I didn't see a thing that I would consider a bargain. Heck, I didn't see anything that I would consider decently priced.
I didn't make it to the fishing department. I went straight to the gun department and when I saw the prices on guns and ammo, I left.
You guys are going to have to keep up with Academy to make it here. Dick's is a joke. Academy is the pace setter around here.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Haven't been to a Gander Mountain. If the advertise some good deals I may visit them. Have been getting along just fine without them so if they can't compete for my business I can easily pretend they aren't there.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I got a notification that Gander Mt. had bricks of Federal .22 in stock so I went out to the website. Didn't say anything about a limit so I put 4 in my cart. Wouldn't work so I tried putting one and it added it to my cart. Went to checkout and I kept getting an error that it couldn't find the server. So I tried it on my phone. When I went to checkout it took me to Overton's website and said my cart is empty. This went on for 30 minutes, trying everything I knew to do on my phone and on my computer. So, I figured I would call. Nothing but a busy signal. 
I order from Cabela's about once a month and the process is smooth as glass.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Where is the store located at?:whistling:
I guess if anybody can tell I'm not keeping up with the times. Damn Night Shift.:blink:
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

On airport boulevard. By hh greg

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok... Thx for the location.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure why they put a gander mountain there when there is a dicks sporting goods and academy sports right up the road. Academy and dicks both have lower prices as well.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't beat the price of their guide gear, bought a nice pair of SPF50 khaki pants for fishing for 30 bucks today that are nicer than the $60 Columbia and $80 UA. I may end up spending more money there than I thought i would. They carry a bunch of stuff there that can't be found at academy. I don't know about dicks I try and stay away from the mall.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, there was a Gander Mountain when I lived in Fayetteville, NC. I wasn't impressed. Same stuff as every other "outdoor" store, minus the gander brand. Prices were super marked up on things that interested me though. Guns, ammo, etc.... I would either wait and make the drive to a store farther away, or just go to the internet and order.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

I was surprised at the selection they have, I agree to some extent with the high prices but with the price matching its no big deal besides if you can't find it cheaper anywhere around here it probably isn't here. 

I did find the firearms managers are very helpful, unfortunately I can't recall their names, I went in looking for a specific shotgun (an over under )and while they did not have one in stock they did inform me I could order it online, it was a learning experience for the three of us because it listed two models with the same description (not very discript at all) only one a lefty model they both stood there until we found the difference it the guns (the palm swell) 
I did how ever encounter one salesman who I guess got his pride hurt and kinda gave me a snide look when two customers were looking at purchasing a pistol started looking at the rugers ,while I understand they have a "process" after the first two questions( what will you be using it for)(who will be the primary shooter him or her) he asked them I got more of an idea of what they were looking for than he did, so I recommended they look at a sr22 they lady fell in love with it and after giving her some more information on the gun they were off to the checkout.

even after that experience which I wouldn't consider a bad one everyone else I've talked to there is a pleasure to chat with, after meeting many employees I decided to put in an application and hopefully I get a call they seem like they would be great to work with.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I went in fer the 1st time today and didn't have sticker shock...I primarily looked was looking at fishing gear. They have tons of guns and didn't really look at their prices except fer MY DREAM (Barrett 50 cal) and it was $5500 I think which isn't too bad fer that pea-shooter!!!


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

woods-n-water said:


> I was surprised at the selection they have, I agree to some extent with the high prices but with the price matching its no big deal besides if you can't find it cheaper anywhere around here it probably isn't here.
> 
> I did find the firearms managers are very helpful, unfortunately I can't recall their names, I went in looking for a specific shotgun (an over under )and while they did not have one in stock they did inform me I could order it online, it was a learning experience for the three of us because it listed two models with the same description (not very discript at all) only one a lefty model they both stood there until we found the difference it the guns (the palm swell)
> I did how ever encounter one salesman who I guess got his pride hurt and kinda gave me a snide look when two customers were looking at purchasing a pistol started looking at the rugers ,while I understand they have a "process" after the first two questions( what will you be using it for)(who will be the primary shooter him or her) he asked them I got more of an idea of what they were looking for than he did, so I recommended they look at a sr22 they lady fell in love with it and after giving her some more information on the gun they were off to the checkout.
> ...


The New Firearms Mgr is Fred Printas and the used mgr is Tim Jacobi (a certified gunsmith). Both great guys. PM me your name and I'll look out for your application.


----------

